
Ultra-fast bootstrapping with Angular 4 and Electron - maxoust
https://github.com/maximegris/angular-electron
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

